# Thoughts on Mounted Lords.



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i am trying to pick if i should use a mounted lord or not and having a rather hard time picking. Since i am designing my tomb kings my current choice is between a chariot or a Sphinx....the chariot allows him to join units and make a really nasty unit well hitting hard, but the choice of the Sphinx makes a giant target marked "Kill me Please" What do you guys think? Mounted lords or Lords on foot for effectiveness.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Mounted lords just seem to be magic/artillery bait, with 8th more than ever. Even with high stats forcing a characteristic test or die only needs you to roll badly once...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Mounted lords just seem to be magic/artillery bait, with 8th more than ever. Even with high stats forcing a characteristic test or die only needs you to roll badly once...


Hmmm good point, but from what i was reading chariot chars can jump to another chariot if theres dies.......anyone know if thats true or just a NEW TK rule thats not 100%? (going to stick a chariot lord in a 5 man unit)


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

It certainly isn't allowed in general fantasy rules, wether it is allowed in the TK army book I have no idea... could push that a little further to say that in all likelyhood WE have no idea.
A few people on heresy have glanced at the new book, very few have read it in detail so if you ask TK rules questions you are in for a long wait till anyone can actually help you.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> It certainly isn't allowed in general fantasy rules, wether it is allowed in the TK army book I have no idea... could push that a little further to say that in all likelyhood WE have no idea.
> A few people on heresy have glanced at the new book, very few have read it in detail so if you ask TK rules questions you are in for a long wait till anyone can actually help you.


Ya thats just somthing iv been told, i am going to try to find out if its true...if so...Chariot lords would be very very fun.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

My opinion would be no way, but then I play Vampire Counts, losing my lord can be... problematic. I don't know if Tomb Kings "crumble" when their general dies, but somehow I doubt it. _*grumble grumble 4pts skeletons grumlbe*_

They are just big fire-magnets. However, a hero mounted on some big thing (like a high elf dragon-mage) aren't quite as costly but still attract the same firepower. Think on that one. :so_happy:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> My opinion would be no way, but then I play Vampire Counts, losing my lord can be... problematic. I don't know if Tomb Kings "crumble" when their general dies, but somehow I doubt it. _*grumble grumble 4pts skeletons grumlbe*_
> 
> They are just big fire-magnets. However, a hero mounted on some big thing (like a high elf dragon-mage) aren't quite as costly but still attract the same firepower. Think on that one. :so_happy:


Ya but the Dragon can't join a squad for meat shields k:


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't mount him on a monster- he'll die horrifically in a hail of deadly doom.

However, cavalry heroes do fine, so long as they have a cavalry unit to go in. Normally I'd advise against chariot lords for the same reasons as the monstrous mount lord, but since TK can join chariot units, it should be just fine.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

On the point of the whole "Jumping to another chariot" - If the rules are the same as previous book - he still gets "Look out Sir!".

Putting him on a sphynx could work - however you will cry if you come across any cannons! 

As an empire player - having your general backed by a huge unit tends to be the best option that way he wont be caught out rushing ahead without support.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> My opinion would be no way, but then I play Vampire Counts, losing my lord can be... problematic. I don't know if Tomb Kings "crumble" when their general dies, but somehow I doubt it. _*grumble grumble 4pts skeletons grumlbe*_


Tomb Kings are a little different in that regard. Unless lead by Settra, all Tomb King armies must take a Tomb King/Prince as the General and a Liche Priest/High Priest as the Hierophant. Lose the General, nothing happens beyond losing what likely is your strongest character. Lose the Hierophant, your army crumbles. Which is why in my armies, I keep him in rear.

As to the thread question, in my smaller TK lists I have my King on foot with either a unit of warriors or Tomb Guard with the Banner of the Undying Legion to keep them strong and going. In my larger lists, I put him on a chariot and place him in my big box of chariots. While the Necrosphinx and the Warsphinx look absolutely awesome and likely will get one, I won't use the TK mounted configuration. They're better served in within his troops rather than alone on a sphinx.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

If putting Lords on Dragons isn't as good Idea as it was. How does a Warsphinx intent to manage?

Once again, this is you asking indirect questions about a book not many have seen. Yes, the general opinion is that a Lord in a unit of troops is a better buy than one on a monsterous mount. BUT, the new TK could be an exception. We don't know. We haven't got the book.

And don't you try and hide behind 'I just asked a question about whether to be mounted or not' because that would be a lie.
Hopefully, for the last time; we haven't seen the TK army book. So please stop asking questions, be them direct or indirect, tactical or otherwise, about an army the rest of us know little about.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I was asking in general, would you please stop trolling every time i make a thread.

I am thinking Chariot or foot since im not used to having lords that don't need there hands held. Plus im also considering what to give my vampire lord.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

On a Warsphinx - yes.
Take a Lord, Sphinx, and Talisman of Protection, and Charmed Shield, backed up by a Herald.

Resolving the damage - 
Cannon shoots, hits model, discount damage against Tomb King, resolve normally against the Sphinx and 3 riders. Sphinx has 4+ Ward.
Cannon shoots, hits model, wound the Tomb King, pass it onto the Herald on a 2+, resolve saves and multiple wounds versus Herald, 4+ Ward versus the TK's wound (if passing on the wound failed) Sphinx wound.

Liche Priest heals the unit, restoring one wound to the Construct and the 3 redead undead riding it.

Very tough to kill it.

And yes, TK chariot units joined by chariot riding characters allow Chariot hopping to prevent them being sniped out.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Wait, doesn't a TK on a Warsphinx displace the entire crew, making just the king and sphinx?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Wait, doesn't a TK on a Warsphinx displace the entire crew, making just the king and sphinx?


That would make sense? Im still trying to figure out what to do with my lord, Chariot looks like a fair Option but now you mention the sphinx that might be fun as well!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Wait, doesn't a TK on a Warsphinx displace the entire crew, making just the king and sphinx?


I don't know for the TK book, but it doesn't do that for O+G Chariots or Arachnarok, or for that matter Stegadons.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Well if you look at the complete TK-mounted warsphinx on the GW site, it's just him. No Tomb Guard whatsoever.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Well if you look at the complete TK-mounted warsphinx on the GW site, it's just him. No Tomb Guard whatsoever.


Ya but the Gw site isn't know for being right........i am thinking

Tomb King-336
Chariot\Dragonbane Gem\Armour of Fortune\Golden Death Mask\Great Weapon

(Mask Causes Terror and enemy units in 12" cant use bsb or general leadership)

Looks solid to me what do you guys think? toss him with 5 chariots.....


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

He'll be going last, so don't expect him to do too much. Give him a Spear, or perhaps a magic weapon, if there's points. That way you can take a Shield, and get a 4+ Rerollable.

As to the Rules of the Sphinx, I'll wait and see. It looks to me like there's just not enough room to fit a Tomb King as well as the 3 Crew.

If I was to take two Kings, depending on if crew are available or not on the Sphinx, one would be in a Tomb Guard unit with Fencers Blades (WS10 MWBD?) and the one on the Sphinx with a Face Mask to act as the hammer to the anvil.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> He'll be going last, so don't expect him to do too much. Give him a Spear, or perhaps a magic weapon, if there's points. That way you can take a Shield, and get a 4+ Rerollable.
> 
> As to the Rules of the Sphinx, I'll wait and see. It looks to me like there's just not enough room to fit a Tomb King as well as the 3 Crew.
> 
> If I was to take two Kings, depending on if crew are available or not on the Sphinx, one would be in a Tomb Guard unit with Fencers Blades (WS10 MWBD?) and the one on the Sphinx with a Face Mask to act as the hammer to the anvil.


My will be done is base INT sadly so the INT 10 trick doesn't work.....


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Azkaellon said:


> Ya but the Gw site isn't know for being right........i am thinking


Actually, I just checked the Necrosphinx/Warsphinx model page on the GW site and at the bottom of the page there's a developer's note. It says you can either take it with a crew of _four_ Tomb Guard or as the mount of a Tomb King. Additionally in the 'Decapitated, incinerated, dismembered or crushed' article there's a caption under one of unpainted models that specifically says the howdah can be fitted with either the Tomb Guard or the Tomb King.



Azkaellon said:


> My will be done is base INT sadly so the INT 10 trick doesn't work.....


'My Will Be Done' only gives the infantry unit a Tomb King/Prince is assigned to their base Weapon Skill. Not their Initiative.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Actually, I just checked the Necrosphinx/Warsphinx model page on the GW site and at the bottom of the page there's a developer's note. It says you can either take it with a crew of _four_ Tomb Guard or as the mount of a Tomb King. Additionally in the 'Decapitated, incinerated, dismembered or crushed' article there's a caption under one of unpainted models that specifically says the howdah can be fitted with either the Tomb Guard or the Tomb King.
> 
> 
> 
> 'My Will Be Done' only gives the infantry unit a Tomb King/Prince is assigned to their base Weapon Skill. Not their Initiative.


I ment WS, not int my bad being sleepy and typing does not mix well.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Vaz said:


> one would be in a Tomb Guard unit with Fencers Blades (WS10 MWBD?)


Nice. I'll be remembering that one if I ever do TK.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

That weapons skill trick DOES work, as it does for Helm of Commandment. If you check the FAQ, it clearly states that Fencer's Blades gives the user WS10 ALWAYS, not just in combat. It actually makes it an example, then shows that great weapons, on the other hand, only grant bonuses/penalties in combat.

Check the FAQ. I quote:



> Q: When does a weapon that gives a bonus to a characteristic give
> that bonus?(p4)
> A: Most weapons, including magic weapons, state when the
> bonus is given. For example, a model with the Fencer’s
> ...


----------

